# dave nd mia



## yuripokemonfan1234 (Dec 7, 2014)

REDACTED


----------



## FlygonTheGreat (Dec 7, 2014)

WHAT. THE. ACTUAL. FUCK.

Dear fucking god, what the actual fuck is wrong with you? I came here hoping that this was some fucking Morphic fanart and I get some shitty porno that fucking obliterates the canon in every was possible? What the fuck is wrong with you?! It's not even in the right fucking category you dumb motherfucker...

I hope Butterfree doesn't have to see this shit, I'm requesting that someone delete this thread ASAP.


----------

